
Teen electrocuted after dropping charging iPhone in bath - pseudolus
https://www.news24.com/World/News/russian-teen-electrocuted-after-dropping-her-charging-phone-in-bath-20181211
======
issa
What am I missing here? Shouldn't the phone end of a cord only be a few volts?
Is the article talking about people dropping power strips into the bath?

~~~
sigmaprimus
I thought the same thing, although I have heard it's not the voltage but the
current that kills. Also in most modern households(at least in North America),
bathroom electrical outlets are required to have a gfi or ground fault
interrupt circuit breaker, to prevent accidents like this from killing.

